
iOS build automation and Fastlane - bsoni
I recently discovered Fastlane(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;Bh5L82) and I couldn&#x27;t be more excited by it&#x27;s promise. So for those who do not know about it, well Fastlane seems pretty awesome and just imagine how much time it can save when uploading a new build for your app. My only complain is that Fastlane moves quite fast i.e. it is updated quite frequently and as such some of the online tutorials that focus on an older version become less useful like this one(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;8Q46HY) so if anyone knows a tutorial for a more recent version of Fastlane please mention that in a comment.
======
bsoni
anyone has anything to add to this?

